# Processing time



## jehadk (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi, I received my file no. on 24 March 2011. I was requested to go for interview on Feb 2013 then for medical and police certificate on April 2013. On Sep 2013 I was asked by CIC to provide consent letter for the children from the mother. on September 2014 the consent letter was waived due to official custody I have for the children, CIC asked me for a new police certificate for each family member over 18 years of age.
Can someone advise if they will ask for new medical test? Is this process the final to grant the Visa?

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Given the dates you provided it's highly likely you'll need to complete additional medical exams.


----------

